# Berlin Lake Area Fishing Report 5/17/19



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Crappie
The warmer weather has improved the crappie fishing and we are consistently hearing of 20+ keeper fish on the warmer weather days from both anglers on boats and on shore.
Small minnows and 1/32 oz jigs and Panfish Assassins have been the most popular baits.
The most popular spots have been Fewtown, Beddell, and German Church.

Walleye
Walleye have been stacked up near the electric only area in the Northern part of the lake the last few days and we heard of a few customers getting them on blade baits as well as catching some drifting crawler harnesses.
We expect with this weekends weather to hear more consistent reports of them being in shallow water but the cooler weather we have had has them behind schedule a bit.
When they make their way to the willows try leeches and nightcrawlers on Fireball or Whistler Jigs or 3-4" Twister Tails on 1/4 or 1/8 oz round jigheads.

Hybrid Striped Bass aka "Wipers"
We saw a few really nice wipers come out of Deer Creek the last few days. One approaching 10 pounds and others right around the 8 pound mark.
Best baits have been Chicken Liver, Nightcrawlers, Shallow Flicker Shads, and 4" Twister tails on 1/4 or 1/8 oz jigheads.

White Bass
As of yesterday, we are still hearing of double digit numbers of white bass coming from the river as well as other popular area spots. Yesterday morning we had a customer catch 20 within a few hours fishing near the water department on Walnut/Gaskill.
Best baits have been 1/16oz jigs and Panfish Assassins.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Recently, I got some PM's wanting to know where!?
Well, Do you guys know about the thousands of trees, stumps & downfalls along the FEWTOWN Rd backwaters? (lol, places like this)

The perfect timing of this Google Maps pic will show you exactly WHERE! ;>)
AND there's enough room for 20 anchored boats back there, *if everybody plays nice.*
Please Be Quiet. DO NOT MOTOR IN, on plane,,,, & do not TOSS your 2 anchors out 20'!!!! (been there, seen that! :<(

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.0057723,-81.0751205,195m/data=!3m1!1e3

Good Luck


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE: Walleye were caught yesterday trolling from the Bonner Road ramp to the electric only area. Flicker Shads and Shad Raps were used.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Tall Tales said:


> UPDATE: Walleye were caught yesterday trolling from the Bonner Road ramp to the electric only area. Flicker Shads and Shad Raps were used.


Going in the morning. Thanks for the update. We will be stopping by for minnows.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE: Nice walleye and crappie caught in Milton yesterday under the 76 bridge. Look for fish in about 20' of water.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Tall Tales said:


> UPDATE: Nice walleye and crappie caught in Milton yesterday under the 76 bridge. Look for fish in about 20' of water.


I like how you are sharing. Reminds me of the old days, when bait shops gave reliable information. That Earth map is spot on 
Thank you.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Lot of people are reading this and not replying. Went out this morning at 7 am and there where probably 12 boats in the area of the electric only. We couldn't believe it. Messed around there for a half hour or so and left to our other spots. We ended up catching only 2 keeper crappie. Missed about 8. So many boats out today, even saw people getting towed in. It's that time of the year for weekend warrior's. Still a beautiful day on the water.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Got out today brought home 17 keeper crappie.. threw back over a dozen or so, some keepers... all from 1 spot..


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

shore warrior said:


> Lot of people are reading this and not replying. Went out this morning at 7 am and there where probably 12 boats in the area of the electric only. We couldn't believe it. Messed around there for a half hour or so and left to our other spots. We ended up catching only 2 keeper crappie. Missed about 8. So many boats out today, even saw people getting towed in. It's that time of the year for weekend warrior's. Still a beautiful day on the water.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


The electric only damn area was packed all weekend first time in many years Its been to busy to fish there. 
That’s what happens when specifics are are online verses stopping in at bait shop to get the scoop. 
Don’t get me wrong I like fishing reports but saw that one coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Tall Tales said:


> Crappie
> The warmer weather has improved the crappie fishing and we are consistently hearing of 20+ keeper fish on the warmer weather days from both anglers on boats and on shore.
> Small minnows and 1/32 oz jigs and Panfish Assassins have been the most popular baits.
> The most popular spots have been Fewtown, Beddell, and German Church.
> ...


Thanks for the update!!! Good work Sir


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

What's up with Dale Walborn? The wipers should be lousy there with the long time stocking! Never hear any wiper reports from there! Are they all going downstream into Deer Creek?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> What's up with Dale Walborn? The wipers should be lousy there with the long time stocking! Never hear any wiper reports from there! Are they all going downstream into Deer Creek?


Some have gone down to Lake Milton, Berlin, Deer Creek


----------



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

razu said:


> The electric only damn area was packed all weekend first time in many years Its been to busy to fish there.
> That’s what happens when specifics are are online verses stopping in at bait shop to get the scoop.
> Don’t get me wrong I like fishing reports but saw that one coming
> 
> ...


I was in the electric zone sat. from 11- 3 and never saw more than 3 or 4 boats in the whole restricted area. Pleasure boaters out for the first trip of the year were clogging up the area between the ramp and elec.zone. Male crappies packed up in one foot around flooded trees.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

DHower08 and I fished Berlin on Tues 5/21 looking for eyes south of 224. Was tough finding them in some of my usual haunts. We got into a few late and Dan pulled a couple nice smallies. Water temp 64-65


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

my cousin and his 2 sons were at berlin by the state ramp Saturday doing some shore fishing. they were throwing plastic jigs under a float looking for crappie, well they caught a few and some gills 6 smallmouth and 10 wipers between 2 and 4 lbs. but they had their line broke several times so im semi retierd so im going up in the a.m to see if I can get a few crappie and gills for a fish fry this weekend. and to tangle with a wiper as ive never caught one. ill report my luck when I get home


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Ohio Gas said:


> I was in the electric zone sat. from 11- 3 and never saw more than 3 or 4 boats in the whole restricted area. Pleasure boaters out for the first trip of the year were clogging up the area between the ramp and elec.zone. Male crappies packed up in one foot around flooded trees.


They were there at 6am, Sunday. We went to Milton this morning. Caught 10 walleye and 9 cats by 11am. After that it shut off. South end.























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

